# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Crested Gecko Pictures!

## ECLARK

Cant help but take pictures of these wonderful creatures. and someday I will learn to take good pictures.....Until then some will be alittle out of focus.  :Razz:

----------


## Kristy

I love it.... Cresties are so photogenic.  I have found myself completely addicted to them. I see many, many more in my future.
Great Shot
Kristy

----------


## ECLARK

Extreme Harley.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Red Flame.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

This girl is just soo hot! :eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Harley.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Crested Gecko.  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Great shots! So much to love about them.

----------


## Kristy

Holy cow Ed. That fourth crestie is HOT. Do you have anymore pics of that one?

----------


## mlededee

do you have a boyfriend lined up for the extreme harley? she's hot.  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

No not yet shes a little small, but Im sure some of my raise ups will turn male and solve that problem.  :Smile:  


> do you have a boyfriend lined up for the extreme harley? she's hot.

----------


## ECLARK

Love the Cresties.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Cresties come in all colors.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

chocolate harley.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Red spots?  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Please tell me if Im posting to many pictures?  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

Crestie Love.  :Blow kiss:

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

i love the chocolate harley. god i cant wait to get some creasteds

----------


## ECLARK

crestie.  :Smile:

----------


## djansen

> Love the Cresties.


i really like this one, is this from dragons den?

----------


## ZEKESMOM

> Please tell me if Im posting to many pictures?


NEVER!!!! Please keep them coming :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

Kevin sent that one to me a couple days ago with some red flames, Dude has some wild crested geckos. :Smile:  


> i really like this one, is this from dragons den?

----------


## ECLARK

Extreme Orange Harlequin. :eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Heres a neat girl, bought her as a Dragons Den yellow. she turns red at night with a yellow harley pattern?  :Very Happy:

----------


## monk90222

I love those cresties, Ed.

What type of enclosures do you keep them in?

----------


## eragon

i love the cresties 
and you can never send to many pics of cresties

----------


## ECLARK

Charlie, normally raise up babies in groups of 4 in 10 gal aquariums with screen tops with lots of plastic plants for them to hide in.


As they get bigger and I think I can figure out the sexes, 1 or 2 in small exo terras. big exo terras for 1.2 groups of adult breeders.

Have some homemade 18X18X24 tall cages that are heavily planted with live plants and sometimes they are filled up. just can never find the eggs in there, babies just appear?

What Im saying is a little bit of everything.  :Razz:  



> I love those cresties, Ed.
> 
> What type of enclosures do you keep them in?

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Ed I'm thinking of getting some cresties but I live in a very dry place. How do you keep humidity up and what is an acceptable humidity range?

----------


## Sausage

> Ed I'm thinking of getting some cresties but I live in a very dry place. How do you keep humidity up and what is an acceptable humidity range?


I'm not Ed, but I have a suggestion:   :Razz:  
You could buy a mister/dripper and have it mist your cage a few times a day. My personal method is to mist the cage up to like 75-80 percent, and over a few hours, the humidity will burn down to about 60. By that time, I mist again.

----------


## mlededee

60% humidity is just right for cresteds, but this it can be drier and they can still get by if you do a few things to help them out. spray often, provide a humid hide and a dish of water and cresteds can generally do okay in lower humidity levels. you can also apply some of the same humidity raising techniques that work with bps--use a rubbermaid type enclosure to hold in humidity better or an enclosure that doesn't have too much screen.

----------


## ECLARK

Dont really put alot of thought into humidty with cresties, I mist heavy at nite before the lites cycle off and theres a hollow natural cork log about 8-10 inches long in each cage that I mist in there also. if I notice pieces of stuck shed on any I will mist them alittle more until they have clean sheds.  :Smile:  


> Ed I'm thinking of getting some cresties but I live in a very dry place. How do you keep humidity up and what is an acceptable humidity range?

----------


## Steve'O

You have great cresties Ed. I may have to buy some girls from ya!  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Heres one that turns white at nite, this is what she looks like when I wake her up for pictures in the daytime.  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

Harlequin Girl.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Mocha Tiger Dalmation Girl, just came up with that name?  :Razz:

----------


## djansen

> Heres one that turns white at nite, this is what she looks like when I wake her up for pictures in the daytime.


that one is starting to look sweet! love teh red and black spots.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Here she is at nite. :eek:

----------


## eragon

:Surprised:  amazin pics
every time i see one i want to get one more

----------


## rabernet

Nice cresties - those are the same ones you're selling on KS, aren't they?

----------


## mlededee

yeah they are. it's too bad--i thought you liked them ed? well, it's not too bad for someone else i guess...

----------


## ECLARK

Still have alot of Crested Geckos, recently sold a couple. was buying up babies last summer and fall to raise up for breeders. there was just to many to keep them all...dont want to be a crested gecko breeder other than a SMALL scale hobbiest breeder. plan on keeping about 20 adults as breeders. I have about 4 times that right now and thats way to many for me. raising up all the babies gave me the opportunity to choose the cream of the crop to keep as my breeders and it was fun raising up all those babies. :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

well, i have to say that some of the cresteds you are selling are pretty darn nice. if those aren't the cream of the crop, i want to see what is!

----------


## ECLARK

Stay tuned Emily, I will post pics of the keepers.  :Wink:  


Thats the whole concept of raising up loads of babies, I want the ones I keep to WOW you. :eek: 



> well, i have to say that some of the cresteds you are selling are pretty darn nice. if those aren't the cream of the crop, i want to see what is!

----------


## mlededee

sooo, you got loads of babies that you never showed us photos of but sold off most of the juvies and subadults that you did show us pics of within 1-3 months of getting them...? i want to see some of these WOW geckos. i know of a particular female red dalmation that should be one of them--her sisters certainly are!  :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> i know of a particular female red dalmation that should be one of them--her sisters certainly are!


I remember her, she's HOT! Can we _please_ see some updated pictures of her?  :Wuv:

----------


## ECLARK

Will post pictures for cookies and other baked goods.  :Hungry:   :Razz:  


And Im warning you, my Reds and Red Flames are sooooo good you may wet your self! :eek: 

Not to mention these Lemons that Im trying to develop. :Sweeet:  

I may have given the impression that I was getting out of Crested Geckos, but that could not be further from the truth. all I did was sell off a couple sub adults that dont fit into my breeding plans(Selective Breeding).  :Sunny:  



> I remember her, she's HOT! Can we _please_ see some updated pictures of her?

----------


## mlededee

i look forward to the pics. hopefully i will not wet myself as that could be quite  embarrasing.  :Embarassed:

----------


## rabernet

> Will post pictures for cookies and other baked goods.


Since when do you need to be bribed to post pictures?  :Razz:  

Can't wait to see her!

----------


## rabernet

Your last post is confusing me!  :Confused:  

Does that mean you can't post updated pictures of her, because you don't have her any more? Was she one of the ones you've sold?

----------


## ECLARK

Emily, is this the one your talking about?  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

yeah, that's her (when she was still fairly young). her eyelashes look so long in that pic! maybe she was sleepy.  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

She turned into a he and I had a red male from you already. I gave that one to a friend. there will be no updated pics of her as I can not be within 100 feet of her or have any contact with her.  :Skull n bones:

----------


## mlededee

ummm, are you sure you have the right gecko in mind? the red dalmation gecko i sent you was definitely a female.

----------


## ECLARK

Could be mistaken, all I know is that one now lives in Pa. and would love to see it as an adult.  :Smile:  


> ummm, are you sure you have the right gecko in mind? the red dalmation gecko i sent you was definitely a female.

----------


## rabernet

> She turned into a he and I had a red male from you already.* I gave that one to a friend. there will be no updated pics of her as I can not be within 100 feet of her or have any contact with her.*


Now there's a story to be told here! Does she have a restraining order against you or something? :eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Robin, Now thats a story I would love to tell and have a good laught about.......But. She comes here and I dont want to reopen any wounds.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  


> Now there's a story to be told here! Does she have a restraining order against you or something? :eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Robin, heres one of my breeder females. a Red Harlequin, her name is Gimli and she is being bred to a red bi color, red harlequin and a red flame. should make for nice red babies.  :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Heres a crappy daytime pic of a couple geckos Im raising up for a neon orange project. :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Neon orange project. :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Neon orange crested gecko.:eek:

----------


## ECLARK

Cricket is a female red. :Smile:

----------


## ECLARK

Snickers was in shed tonite when I pulled him out for pictures, its funny watching him try and walk on the glass cause his sticky toes would not work. he looks kinda frosty, he is a Bi Color Red.  :Razz:

----------


## ECLARK

Sting is an awesome Red Flame! :eek:

----------


## rabernet

Thanks Ed.

----------


## ECLARK

Robin, your welcome... in retrospect, maybe I should not have responded to you the way I did? if I offended you in any way....I apologise.  :Wink:  


> Thanks Ed.

----------


## Valentine

Very nice cresties

----------

